# Liberty Science Center Open 2012



## Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

Liberty Science Center 2012
December 15, 2012

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3OH, Clock, Magic, Master Magic, 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD

(Probably the last competition in the USA with Magic/Master Magic)

$10 for first event, $2 each additional (Paypal prepayment required)
*If you don't pre-register, it's $20 and you can compete in 3x3 speedsolve only.

*http://union.cubingusa.com/libertyscience2012/index.php
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LibertyScience2012

See you there!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

hmm might be able to go, i really wanna learn 4BLD by then, also if i go i might as well compete in magic and master magic, it will be my last chance to.


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

KCuber said:


> hmm might be able to go, i really wanna learn 4BLD by then, also if i go i might as well compete in magic and master magic, it will be my last chance to.


Indeed it will be the last chance for many.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2012)

The sight of my greatest cubing accomplishment? Of course I'll be there.


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

Kian said:


> The sight of my greatest cubing accomplishment? Of course I'll be there.


*site ?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's funny. There's big cubes BLD, but no 3bld. 
I might go to this, just got to keep my grades up in high school.

Registration also seems more costly than normal.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 17, 2012)

I was waiting for this to be announced 
I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2012)

> If preregistering and paying online: $10 for the first event, $2 per additional event.





> Please note: Spectators must pay admission to the Science Center, which is $15.75 for adults (13+) and $11.50 for juniors (2-12) and seniors (62+).



I like that it is cheaper to compete in at most 3 events than it would be to spectate at the competition.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 17, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I like that it is cheaper to compete in at most 3 events than it would be to spectate at the competition.



Yeah, fortunate for me I live close enough that my dad can drop me off then come get me when the competition is over


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 17, 2012)

If i go to this. 3 competitions in 4 months


----------



## Skullush (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably not gonna make this one

EDIT: Nevermind I was thinking of another day, yeah I can probably make this one


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 17, 2012)

I just registered. I can't wait for another good year at LSC!!!


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2012)

Bob said:


> *site ?



I need to never post at 4am again. Wow.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 17, 2012)

Since i'm participating in the LSC Demo of the rubik's cube exhibit in Columbus, can i come without paying registration?


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Registration also seems more costly than normal.



Since I supply the equipment for almost every competition on the East Coast, it gets used a lot (like 10 hours x 15 days per year).

Who pays to replace timers? Batteries? Displays? Stopwatches? I do.

When most competitions offer you free food and a low registration and I offer you no food and a higher registration, it makes me look like the bad guy, but trust me, I'm not.  As for the door price, though, that's because even though I was trying to encourage online registrations last year, we still had 30 people show up at the door and it really hurt the planning of the event. I'm not going to let that happen again.


----------



## Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

*UPDATE: * While registered competitors will be allowed entrance into the competition for free, spectators must pay admission to the Science Center, which is $16.75 for adults (13+) and $12.50 for juniors (2-12) and seniors (62+). However, anyone who mentions that they are there for the cube competition will be granted $3 off of regular admission prices. Please click here for more information.


----------



## Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

If this competition stays small, we may be able to add some additional events.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> If this competition stays small, we may be able to add some additional events.



YES me gusta side events


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> If this competition stays small, we may be able to add some additional events.



This competition has the potential to make up for Captain's Cove XD

Note: I am in no way demanding 3BLD and am already eternally grateful to have another shot at 4BLD and 5BLD.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> This competition has the potential to make up for Captain's Cove XD
> 
> Note: I am in no way demanding 3BLD and am already eternally grateful to have another shot at 4BLD and 5BLD.



Inb4 BLD gets added, then removed 
6x6 would be awesome, even though it's out of the question.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> If this competition stays small, we may be able to add some additional events.


le minxes?


----------



## Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> This competition has the potential to make up for Captain's Cove XD
> 
> Note: I am in no way demanding 3BLD and am already eternally grateful to have another shot at 4BLD and 5BLD.



Somebody emailed me asking me if I'd add it, I said that if they were willing to run it while I went to lunch I'd be fine with it, and then I never heard back. :x



cityzach said:


> 6x6 would be awesome, even though it's out of the question.



You're right. I hate 6x6 and if it were up to me, it wouldn't even be an event. 



mrpotatoman14 said:


> le minxes?



Depends on how many people sign up. If we have a comp of 20, it would be really easy to add minxes. But the last two LSC had 74 and 69 competitors in 3x3. 2011 had over 20 day-of competitors show up. That's why I made it this year that if you don't pre-register, you can only do 3x3.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> Somebody emailed me asking me if I'd add it, I said that if they were willing to run it while I went to lunch I'd be fine with it, and then I never heard back. :x



I would totally run BLD while you go to lunch with a 43.46 hard cutoff.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Oct 10, 2012)

Since this is the last US competition with magics, I think we should give Ernie the honor of doing the last master magic solve.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 10, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Since this is the last US competition with magics, I think we should give Ernie the honor of doing the last master magic solve.


I 2nd


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Since this is the last US competition with magics, I think we should give Ernie the honor of doing the last master magic solve.



I 3rd lol. I shall have the last regular magic solve.

EDIT: The WCA event page says "LSCO 2011".



Noahaha said:


> I would totally run BLD while you go to lunch with a 43.46 hard cutoff.



Don't make me cry.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 11, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Since this is the last US competition with magics, I think we should give Ernie the honor of doing the last master magic solve.





drewsopchak said:


> I 2nd





brandbest1 said:


> I 3rd lol. I shall have the last regular magic solve.



Hey now, I think Ernie and I should fight for it


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 11, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Hey now, I think Ernie and I should fight for it



Do them at the same time.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Do them at the same time.



What an excellent idea xD
We should both be sitting at the same table and do them side by side.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 11, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I 3rd lol. I shall have the last regular magic solve.


I think Kian should have the last magic solve.


----------



## Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm adding 3BLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 11, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'm adding 3BLD.



I LOVE YOU BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I LOVE YOU BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know.

Basically, anybody who already pre-registered and paid, just email me if you want to add BLD and I will add it for free. For anybody who hasn't paid, you don't get it for free. 

A number of people signed up but did not pay. Remember that if you do not prepay, your registration will be deleted and you will have to pay the full door price, you will not get into the science center for free, and you will be limited to only the 3x3 speedsolve event.


----------



## Kian (Oct 11, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> I think Kian should have the last magic solve.



I agree.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe we should have a 2nd round for the winners of master magic and magic. It would be only one person competing in them so it wouldn't take much time.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 11, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Maybe we should have a 2nd round for the winners of master magic and magic. It would be only one person competing in them so it wouldn't take much time.



There should just be another round of magics. 
PLEASE.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I LOVE YOU BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!



3x3 BLD? I'm not complaining. I almost love 3BLD as much as I love 4x4, and I like 4x4 so much now after modding it.


cityzach said:


> There should just be another round of magics.
> PLEASE.



I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO FINALS watch me dnf

I'm actually still not sure if I'm going to this comp, but my parents said that they could take me to every possible comp nearby to learn more about hosting.


----------



## Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

cityzach said:


> There should just be another round of magics.
> PLEASE.



At one point, there weren't going to be any rounds. I decided to add them as a last opportunity for people to compete in them. Additional rounds are out of the question.


----------



## chris410 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll try to make it out...work/life has been extremely busy so the good news is that nobody has to worry about being slowest, I solve maybe a couple of times a week if I am lucky. I will be happy to help out at the comp as well if I am able to find time enough to venture out.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Might not go


----------



## Bob (Nov 13, 2012)

Just another reminder that if you signed up but did not pay, you are not registered. If you used a CubingUSA login, you should be able to just resume your registration. Otherwise, your entry will need to be deleted. Let me know if you need me to delete your registration so that you can start over.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> Liberty Science Center 2012
> December 15, 2012
> (Probably the last competition in the USA with Magic/Master Magic)


It looks like Arizona Winter 2012 will steal this title from you. The competitions are on the same day, but Arizona will be holding Magics later in the day than LSC.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok...I registered so everyone can relax...the slowest person will be me! :-D Good thing is that I will now force myself to practice. As always, I will be happy to help scramble/judge and noted this on the registration.


----------



## thenerdycuber (Nov 16, 2012)

this is going to be my first competition  any advice?


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2012)

thenerdycuber said:


> this is going to be my first competition  any advice?



2 years ago, this was my first competition too, haha 
Just don't be nervous, and don't let the other cubers intimidate you.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

thenerdycuber said:


> this is going to be my first competition  any advice?



Hold your hands down until the green light appears.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 16, 2012)

thenerdycuber said:


> this is going to be my first competition  any advice?



Have fun!  Also, if you happen to not do as well as you do at home, don't worry about it, there will be plenty of other competitions. 


@Noah This. Someone should have told me this before my first comp. xD


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> @Noah This. Someone should have told me this before my first comp. xD



I know, right? I DNFed my first ever official solve.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Hold your hands down until the green light appears.





Divineskulls said:


> @Noah This. Someone should have told me this before my first comp. xD





Noahaha said:


> I know, right? I DNFed my first ever official solve.



LOL this. I DNF'ed my 3rd official solve ever.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> LOL this. I DNF'ed my 3rd official solve ever.


same here! haha

DNFed my second official solve ever


----------



## thenerdycuber (Nov 16, 2012)

im curious why do people tend to DNF in their first offical solves? and if one of your solves you DNF does that affect your average?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

thenerdycuber said:


> im curious why do people tend to DNF in their first offical solves? and if one of your solves you DNF does that affect your average?



Like I said before, you'll DNF if you don't hold your hands down until the green light appears. It's a good idea to try out one of the timers before it's official if you've never used one before.

A DNF counts as the worst solve in your average, so you can still have an average as long as you don't have two DNFs.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 2 years ago, this was my first competition too, haha
> Just don't be nervous, and don't let the other cubers intimidate you.



And one year ago this was my second comp 
Back then when I sucked really bad at square-1 and didn't care about magics (i got a 1.09 single, that was good enough for me at the time)


----------



## Bob (Nov 16, 2012)

thenerdycuber said:


> this is going to be my first competition  any advice?



save money by pre-registering.


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> don't let the other cubers intimidate you.



I plan on intimidating everyone.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> I plan on intimidating everyone.



You can do so by getting back in the top 100 in the US for 3x3.



thenerdycuber said:


> im curious why do people tend to DNF in their first offical solves?



Because they suck.


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> You can do so by getting back in the top 100 in the US for 3x3.



But then I'd have to like, practice cubing. That's nonsense.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Hold your hands down until the green light appears.



This is good advice, if you have a timer watch some competition videos and practice with a timer so you get used to starting/stopping without mistakes. Beyond that, unless you are one of the fastest cubers go and have fun. 

...and try not to get yelled at by Bob!


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2012)

chris410 said:


> This is good advice, if you have a timer watch some competition videos and practice with a timer so you get used to starting/stopping without mistakes. Beyond that, unless you are one of the fastest cubers go and have fun.
> 
> ...and try not to get yelled at by Bob!


RAWR!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 17, 2012)

At least you guys didn't travel over 300 miles to Raleigh and then DNF the average for not starting the timer ._.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2012)

I should be there to embarrass myself.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I should be there to embarrass myself.



We haven't met yet, have we?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2012)

No, we have not. I'll be hanging out with Mike Kotch during this competition.


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh, right, registration ends this week. Pre-registering (and of course pre-paying!) offers approximately a $25 discount and is the only way to compete in events other than 3x3. Anybody who has not paid by the time registration closes will only be able to compete in 3x3 and it will cost $20 to do so (and you will not get into the science center for free). In case you haven't noticed, I don't want walk-in competitors.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not going  Farewell, magics.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,
Can I please be taken off of both magics? I already accomplished my goal of worst in the world at Levittown  I'm Aaron Cohen btw


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Hi,
> Can I please be taken off of both magics? I already accomplished my goal of worst in the world at Levittown  I'm Aaron Cohen btw


done


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Hi,
> Can I please be taken off of both magics? I already accomplished my goal of worst in the world at Levittown  I'm Aaron Cohen btw



Bob, can I do five 10min magic solves?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bob, can I do five 10min magic solves?



All you need to do to ruin Aaron's record is a single 10 minute master magic solve.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> All you need to do to ruin Aaron's record is a single 10 minute master magic solve.



However, he cannot show up as worst in the world because he has already done better. He can get the worst single ever but he can't be the worst person.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> However, he cannot show up as worst in the world because he has already done better. He can get the worst single ever but he can't be the worst person.



This is what I was going to say.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> However, he cannot show up as worst in the world because he has already done better. He can get the worst single ever but he can't be the worst person.





acohen527 said:


> This is what I was going to say.



Oh - true - what was I thinking? Oh well. Someone else could still do that, though.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh - true - what was I thinking? Oh well. Someone else could still do that, though.



I hope not  I will hopefully have the worst master magic single ever


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> I hope not  I will hopefully have the worst master magic single ever



You blew your cover...


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You blew your cover...



Don't worry. I'm putting a hard limit on Magic and Master Magic. I don't want people wasting my time.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 4, 2012)

Bob said:


> Don't worry. I'm putting a hard limit on Magic and Master Magic. I don't want people wasting my time.



1 second magic cutoff?


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> Don't worry. I'm putting a hard limit on Magic and Master Magic. I don't want people wasting my time.



Sorry about that at Levittown... But my record is safe!


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> 1 second magic cutoff?



No, sir. I am competing in celebration of its removal. We need something manageable.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kian said:


> No, sir. I am competing in celebration of its removal. We need something manageable.



OHITABLD required for everyone.


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2012)

Registration almost closed! If you haven't paid, make sure you do so ASAP!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 6, 2012)

Signed up.

I noticed that it's slightly cheaper to sign up for one event and get free admission, than to pay the normal, or even the discounted entry price...


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> Signed up.
> 
> I noticed that it's slightly cheaper to sign up for one event and get free admission, than to pay the normal, or even the discounted entry price...



Indeed it is.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 6, 2012)

I have some questions before I sign up. My 3x3 times will be really bad because I have been using heise and almost feel like I would be wasting peoples time to compete. I heard 3bld is canceled. Is this true? If so, I have not used my images in weeks or practiced big bld in general for a while and big bld is a real time burner. Would It be frowned upon if I ended up DNFing a bunch 4BLD/5BLD because I am out of practice? I don't feel like I can be a contender, but I want to meet up with Cubers anyway. What should I Do?


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I have some questions before I sign up. My 3x3 times will be really bad because I have been using heise and almost feel like I would be wasting peoples time to compete. I heard 3bld is canceled. Is this true? If so, I have not used my images in weeks or practiced big bld in general for a while and big bld is a real time burner. Would It be frowned upon if I ended up DNFing a bunch 4BLD/5BLD because I am out of practice? I don't feel like I can be a contender, but I want to meet up with Cubers anyway. What should I Do?



Haha, 3BLD is not canceled. That's a running joke. Big BLD will be on your own time, so as long as you can find somebody to judge you, you'll be fine. It is not built directly into the schedule, so it's not as if you will be delaying the competition with those. You should indeed come and compete just for the experience. If I stopped going to competitions because I'm not a contender, I would have quit more than 5 years ago.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> Haha, 3BLD is not canceled. That's a running joke. Big BLD will be on your own time, so as long as you can find somebody to judge you, you'll be fine. It is not built directly into the schedule, so it's not as if you will be delaying the competition with those. You should indeed come and compete just for the experience. If I stopped going to competitions because I'm not a contender, I would have quit more than 5 years ago.



Thank you for the response. I guess the 3bld rumor was just to mess with Noah or something. See you there.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 6, 2012)

At Yale Fall the organizer made an announcement that bld was cancelled (and Noah had come basically just for 3bld) so Noah got up and left the room. 

lol


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> At Yale Fall the organizer made an announcement that bld was cancelled (and Noah had come basically just for 3bld) so Noah got up and left the room.
> 
> lol



In my defense, 3BLD was the ONLY event I was signed up for.


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> In my defense, 3BLD was the ONLY event I was signed up for.



It was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> It was HILARIOUS!



In retrospect...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 6, 2012)

And Yale was not too long after a previous competition that cancelled blind, which made it worse. Pretty sure Noah broke the door on the way out, lol.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> And Yale was not too long after a previous competition that cancelled blind, which made it worse.



Well that was where the whole thing originated.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> At Yale Fall the organizer made an announcement that bld was cancelled (and Noah had come basically just for 3bld) so Noah got up and left the room.
> 
> lol



Did they refund the fees for 3x3 BLD? I would have been really ticked off in that situation too.


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Did they refund the fees for 3x3 BLD? I would have been really ticked off in that situation too.



Blind was not actually canceled, so no.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 6, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> No, we have not. I'll be hanging out with Mike Kotch during this competition.



Yeah, about that ...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 7, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yeah, about that ...



Yeah...about me going...probably not going now. Shame I already paid too.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lazy me finally got around to registering last minute


----------



## Bob (Dec 8, 2012)

Registration closes at midnight.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> Registration closes at midnight.



Not preregistering and showing up is an absolutely terrible idea. Everyone should do it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Kian said:


> Not preregistering and showing up is an absolutely terrible idea. Everyone should do it.



I hope you realize what it seems like you're recommending...


----------



## Bob (Dec 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I hope you realize what it seems like you're recommending...



On the bright side, it the only event that it delays is 3x3, so we will have a very clear idea of how many competitors to expect in each event prior to the start of the competition....and all that extra registration money will go towards some new (much needed) equipment.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I hope you realize what it seems like you're recommending...



Bob will be a rich man.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

Registration closes in less than two hours.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

GOALS!!!
2x2: Sub-5.5 average
3x3: Comp PBs
4x4: Sub-1:15 average
OH: Sub-30 PLEASE
Clock: LOL
Magic: LOLOL
Master Magic: LOLOLOL
3BLD: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
4BLD: Sub-5
5BLD: Success


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 9, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: sub 4.8
3x3: sub 20
4x4: sub 1:40
5x5: no
OH: sub 50
Clock: noon
Magic: sub 1.9
Master Magic: remember how to solve it
bld: nonononnononon


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> 5x5: no



As in, there is none?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> As in, there is none?


As in, I'm to lazy to learn any kind of advanced centers method, and suck at 5x5


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> As in, I'm to lazy to learn any kind of advanced centers method, and suck at 5x5



That's all well and good, but there is no 5x5 at LSC because Bob's running it.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's all well and good, but there is no 5x5 at LSC *because Bob's running it.*


It doesn't work like that. There will be 5x5 at Newark 2013. There was also 5x5 at Newark 2012 and 2009, Kearny Kardinal 2008, Rutgers 2007 and Spring 2006 and Fall 2006, and Safe Haven 2009.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 9, 2012)

mmkay, goals:

2x2: Sub-4 even though it's not happening. 
3x3: Place + comp PB
4x4: Comp PB. Not sure what I currently average though.
OH: Sub-19 at least, sub-18 ideally. Hopefully place.



Bob said:


> It doesn't work like that. There will be 5x5 at Newark 2013. There was also 5x5 at Newark 2012 and 2009.



When's Newark 2013?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> It doesn't work like that. There will be 5x5 at Newark 2013. There was also 5x5 at Newark 2012 and 2009.



Sorry, I meant to say: "because Bob wants to finally have a competition that runs on schedule."


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> When's Newark 2013?



May 18.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

Registration is now closed. If you haven't registered, you can still come to compete in the 3x3 event for $20. See you in a week!


----------



## Kian (Dec 9, 2012)

The psych sheet is totally out of hand. 2nd place is 10.50 and 17th place is 13.28. That's pretty ludicrous.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 9, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: lol/sub-5 maybe
3x3: Finals plz? Also, top 1000 in the world for avg and single.
4x4: sub-1 avg
OH: Comp PBs
BLD: success

Also, does anyone have any Maru/Izo/Cubicle/other low viscosity lube they'd be willing to sell/trade to me? I ran out of anything other than really thick stuff weeks ago. :/ If so, PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 10, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Also, does anyone have any Maru/Izo/Cubicle/other low viscosity lube they'd be willing to sell/trade to me? I ran out of anything other than really thick stuff weeks ago. :/ If so, PM me. Thanks in advance!


Actually, I'm in the same situation, and am willing to buy some off anyone who has. If you have some, PM me.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn, 77 people registered. There's definitively going to be a lot of competition.

Goals:
2x2: lol cub 5
3x3: sub 10 single, sub 13 avg
4x4: sub 48 single, sub 54 avg
OH: idc
bld: lol
magic: win
master magic: win

EDIT: It says 2011 instead of 2012
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LibertyScience2012


----------



## Skullush (Dec 10, 2012)

2x2: don't care
3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-1 (I'm getting so, so close)
OH: sub-25 I guess
clock: Idk
3BLD: podium?
4BLD: sub-10
5BLD: success


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2012)

Kian said:


> The psych sheet is totally out of hand. 2nd place is 10.50 and 17th place is 13.28. That's pretty ludicrous.



While unimportant, it's also out-dated. I would be 2nd on the sheet with my most recent average.

There will definitely be plenty of competition for everyone though!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait, I'm registered for clock? Whoops.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

Kian said:


> The psych sheet is totally out of hand. 2nd place is 10.50 and 17th place is 13.28. That's pretty ludicrous.



Oh darn. I was hoping this would be the comp where I finally make 3x3 round two. Guess not :/


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 10, 2012)

Have the cut-offs been decided for this competition? I couldn't find them on the website.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 10, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Have the cut-offs been decided for this competition? I couldn't find them on the website.



Bob likes to determine the cutoffs on the day of the competition.


----------



## Bob (Dec 11, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Bob likes to determine the cutoffs on the day of the competition.



Actually, I usually determine them ahead of time but just don't announce them. People always get so upset when I have to change them if we're behind schedule.


----------



## Bob (Dec 12, 2012)

Last year, only 53 people preregistered and 76 competed. This year, there are already 81 preregistered...I'm scared.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> Last year, only 53 people preregistered and 76 competed. This year, there are already 81 preregistered...I'm scared.



You've been to over 100 competitions. I'm pretty sure you can handle something like this.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> Last year, only 53 people preregistered and 76 competed. This year, there are already 81 preregistered...I'm scared.



Do you think any spectators pre-registered just to save some money on getting into LSC? There are 22 people signed up for 3x3 that have never competed before.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 12, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Do you think any spectators pre-registered just to save some money on getting into LSC? There are 22 people signed up for 3x3 that have never competed before.



It's 21 if that makes bob feel any better.


----------



## Bob (Dec 12, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Do you think any spectators pre-registered just to save some money on getting into LSC? There are 22 people signed up for 3x3 that have never competed before.



The savings is only about $3. If that is indeed the case, I will make registration fee higher than the LSC's entrance fee next year.

It's worth noting, though, that of the people who have not competed before, only 9 signed up for 3x3 only. The rest also signed up for at least one additional event.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 12, 2012)

Goals!

3x3: Sub-28 single/sub 32 avg.
2x2: Sub-10 avg.
BLD- Sub official PB (3:48)

Pretty boring and bad, I know.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 12, 2012)

I may or may not be able to make it. Some "things" have come up at work which may require my attention. Someone else will have to be slowest if I do not show up!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 13, 2012)

Where are 4 and 5 BLD going to be held? Will other people be able to see those competitors solving?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 13, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Where are 4 and 5 BLD going to be held? Will other people be able to see those competitors solving?



I'm bringing my mini tripod so you don't screw up another one of my videos.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'm bringing my mini tripod so you don't screw up another one of my videos.



I didn't want to film, I just wanted to be able to see you break the NAR


----------



## Bob (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking to setup a table in the back of the room for big BLD.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 14, 2012)

Goals:
3x3: Second round
2x2: Sub 7
Magics:Be the last person to do a solve in NA


Bob can I please please please please please please be the last person to compete in magics?


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Bob can I please please please please please please be the last person to compete in magics?



Nobody at this competition will be the last person in North America to do it. The Arizona Open will have that person.

Also, nobody can request the order of their participation in events. All competitors need to be available when called upon.


----------



## Bob (Dec 14, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Second round
> 2x2: Sub 7
> Magics:Be the last person to do a solve in NA
> ...



No. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll try to get the fastest magic/master magic between this comp and AZ open (even though it's not going to be hard to beat the AZ people in magics lol)


----------



## Skullush (Dec 14, 2012)

So I found out last weekend that my Clock is actually not legal for competition use because of a chipped pin. If anyone would let me borrow their Rubiks Timepiece tomorrow so I can compete then that would be wonderful


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2012)

Skullush said:


> So I found out last weekend that my Clock is actually not legal for competition use because of a chipped pin. If anyone would let me borrow their Rubiks Timepiece tomorrow so I can compete then that would be wonderful



You can always borrow mine and I can work it out so that we're not competing together, but I don't know that it's any good.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 14, 2012)

Kian said:


> You can always borrow mine and I can work it out so that we're not competing together, but I don't know that it's any good.



I don't mind if it's not amazing, as long as it's legal/functional


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I don't mind if it's not amazing, as long as it's legal/functional



It is, indeed. Kinda important that I make sure of that...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 14, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Magics:Be the last person to do a solve in NA
> 
> Bob can I please please please please please please be the last person to compete in magics?



Expect to be called up first.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 15, 2012)

Good luck everyone and I will see you there tomorrow!


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm going to be cranky. Expect me to be a jerk all day.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'm going to be cranky. Expect me to be a jerk all day.



Classic Bob!


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2012)

Reminder : no one is allowed in before 9.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm rooting for you, Noah! (at home of course)


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I'll try to get the fastest magic/master magic between this comp and AZ open (even though it's not going to be hard to beat the AZ people in magics lol)




Thanks. 



Spoiler



We don't care


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 15, 2012)

anything interesting happen in magics in the last east coast competition with them?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2012)

cubingandjazz said:


> anything interesting happen in magics in the last east coast competition with them?



lol just i got a 0.81 single.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought you weren't going?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2012)

cubingandjazz said:


> I thought you weren't going?



oops, i thought you meant at the one before.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2012)

DNFed 4BLD. All the times were over 5:00 so I don't really care. Last one I did my fourth to last and third to last cycles in the wrong order :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> DNFed 4BLD. All the times were over 5:00 so I don't really care. Last one I did my fourth to last and third to last cycles in the wrong order :/



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 15, 2012)

5BLD 14:10 DNF. Of by two +-centers. Memorized GR, remembered GR, executed HR. I'm stupid.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 15, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 15, 2012)

how was the competition?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 15, 2012)

This comp was great.
12.86 3x3 avg
.90 magic single
44.83 4x4 single
52? 4x4 avg

By the way, did anyone find or accidentally take my stackmat V2 timer? It has "Zach" written on the back of it in silver sharpie I believe.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 16, 2012)

This didn't go so well for me... :/
Only thing I accomplished was a sub 30 3x3 single.

BLD scrambles were also really difficult, but at least I got a success.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2012)

That awkward moment I don't practice for a year and I smash my single PB by .5+ and average by a bit.

I should have probably done a few blind practice solves. They were all extremely awkward.


Had 1:40 DNF because I switched up two sentences (I had AB CD and I executed as AD CB. Switched the ends).


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 16, 2012)

14.11 3x3 avg, comp PB by .05 -_-
Two BLD successes in a row
Comp PB(and possible overall PB) OH avg, but I dunno exactly what it was, maybe 24 or 25 or something.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fun comp, but I was frustrated with the judging. I had 4 judges that messed up (either not saying 8 and 12, or writing down a normal solve, and me having to point out that it was a +2, etc). 
Also, I scrambled 4x4 and 3BLD, and we had ~3 judges the whole time.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2012)

Any live results?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2012)

I was due for a bad BLD comp, but I had a sub-30 OH average nevertheless. I think OH will become my new main non-BLD event that I practice (as opposed to 4x4/5x5).


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 16, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Fun comp, but I was frustrated with the judging. I had 4 judges that messed up (either not saying 8 and 12, or writing down a normal solve, and me having to point out that it was a +2, etc).
> Also, I scrambled 4x4 and 3BLD, and we had ~3 judges the whole time.



3BLD was during lunch, so you shouldn't expect many people to be there to judge.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I was due for a bad BLD comp, but I had a sub-30 OH average nevertheless. I think OH will become my new main non-BLD event that I practice (as opposed to 4x4/5x5).



What happened?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> What happened?



3BLD: DNF, DNF, 46.11

4BLD: 
DNF(5:11) off by two centers and a twisted corner.
DNF(5:xy) off by two centers and wings
DNF(5:4x) did my fourth to last and third to last cycles in the wrong order.

5BLD:
DNF(18:11) forgot four letters for wings, tried to fill them in but got it wrong.
DNF (14:10) on one of my last few +-center cycles I correctly remembered GR, but executed it as HR, so H and R were switched at the end. (video to come soon)


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 3BLD: DNF, DNF, 46.11
> 
> 4BLD:
> DNF(5:11) off by two centers and a twisted corner.
> ...



Ahh, I see. IMO, memo seemed like the issue - twas harder for me at UKO. I felt like I had to memorize differently because I was in an 'exam' like environment. You were still close though - congrats on the 3BLD 46.11 too!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Ahh, I see. IMO, memo seemed like the issue - twas harder for me at UKO. I felt like I had to memorize differently because I was in an 'exam' like environment. You were still close though - congrats on the 3BLD 46.11 too!



I was very relaxed for my 5BLDs and my last 4BLD. I count the last of each as bad luck that they were DNFs since I really memorized well on both.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I was very relaxed for my 5BLDs and my last 4BLD. I count the last of each as bad luck that they were DNFs since I really memorized well on both.



You'll get successes next time, which will probably dominate/humiliate my eventual successes in big cube BLD


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> You'll get successes next time, which will probably dominate/humiliate my eventual successes in big cube BLD



I'm really just counting this as a learning experience, being my first time competing seriously in big-BLD. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2012)

Apparently Justin Mallari got a 13.67 OH average.


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2012)

Kian Barry set the Magic WR...who would have thought that he had been practicing all these years but just decided not to compete?!?


----------



## A Leman (Dec 16, 2012)

I did terribly today. My memo was garbage in competition and the more I tried to make them safety memos, the worse they got. I need to start practicing under pressure. It felt completely different than at home. With that said, I still had Alot of fun. 

To sum it all up, I was really nervous at my first competition and made some mistakes. It was fun meeting everyone and I plan to come to competitions again. Next time, I plan to be much more prepared.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2012)

Bump, please, does anyone have my timer? It says Zach on the back.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob said:


> Kian Barry set the Magic WR...who would have thought that he had been practicing all these years but just decided not to compete?!?



Remember that I take everything very literally, so I currently think that it is true.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 16, 2012)

Eh, 4x4BLD sucks.


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 17, 2012)

Where are the BLD results?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL rowe won magic


----------



## Skullush (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah where's 3BLD?
And Kian's 2.58 magic single is supposed to be 0.58 he get WR
lol just messing with Brandon


----------



## Bob (Dec 17, 2012)

3BLD updated.


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2012)

I took home a black Jackson Hole jacket from the competition that was left there. The size is youth large. Let me know if you are reading this and are the person missing your jacket so I can return it to you.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2012)

Kian said:


> I took home a black Jackson Hole jacket from the competition that was left there. The size is youth large. Let me know if you are reading this and are the person missing your jacket so I can return it to you.



That's mine. 

Can you bring it to Monmouth?


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's mine.
> 
> Can you bring it to Monmouth?



Surely.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2012)

Kian said:


> Surely.



Thanks a bunch, Kian.


----------

